# The (better) McRib Sandwich



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Sep 29, 2020)

From my favorite BBQ chef, you’re welcome:






I have always wondered if the smell of BBQ is similar to what a burnt offering would have smelt like.... and if so, and it is a “pleasing aroma” to God.... and we are made in His image.... is our love for BBQ is based in theology?

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Wow 1


----------



## W.C. Dean (Sep 29, 2020)

Perhaps it is the way it is rendered as "burnt" in English, but I imagined for a while a putrid smell of completely burnt meat. Reflecting on that now, it makes more sense that the aroma would be a wonderful smell. Surely we are reflections of our creator, and enjoying wonderful smells is a part of that.


----------



## Phil D. (Sep 29, 2020)

Well, you poor deprived soul, if that's your favorite... I am extremely blessed to live in, by international acclaim, the BBQ capitol of the world. I've been here about eight years and have tried out a few dozen cribs. It's an ongoing labor of love. So far I'd have to say my favorite is Jack Stack's BBQ Prime Rib

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Sep 29, 2020)

Phil D. said:


> Well, you poor deprived soul, if that's your favorite... I am extremely blessed to live in, by international acclaim, the BBQ capital of the world. I've been here about eight years and have tried out a few dozen cribs. It's an ongoing labor of love. So far I'd have to say my favorite is Jack Stack's BBQ Prime Rib
> 
> View attachment 7447


My wife and I have been discussing a road trip through the great BBQ and bourbon states, KC is on the list for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Sep 29, 2020)

Phil D. said:


> Well, you poor deprived soul, if that's your favorite... I am extremely blessed to live in, by international acclaim, the BBQ capital of the world. I've been here about eight years and have tried out a few dozen cribs. It's an ongoing labor of love. So far I'd have to say my favorite is Jack Stack's BBQ Prime Rib
> 
> View attachment 7447



While Chicago is hardly known for BBQ, there was one restaurant we found in the suburbs called Smoque that (I believe) was started by KC natives. It was some of the best food I have ever put in my mouth. Even the coleslaw was other-worldly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phil D. (Sep 29, 2020)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> is our love for BBQ is based in theology?


Eve might have a claim to a base in the McRib, anyway...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Sep 29, 2020)

Phil D. said:


> the BBQ capitol of the world.



Memphis?


----------



## ZackF (Sep 29, 2020)

My stepmother’s homemade stuff. Beats anything from the stores...


----------



## Phil D. (Sep 29, 2020)

Edward said:


> Memphis?


#2 - so the first place loser... 

Depends I suppose on what you like. Generally speaking...

KC style BBQ often has the sauce on it while it smokes, giving it a more charred bark - hence the KC signature burnt ends (from the brisket). Sauce tends to be sweet to tangy (with more slathered on when served)

Memphis style BBQ is primarily cooked with a dry rub, with a somewhat spicier sauce often served on the side.

Of course both types are readily available in either place.


----------



## Phil D. (Sep 29, 2020)

Edward said:


> Memphis?


Ya'll have good BBQ down Texas way too. A few years ago traveling through we found a great place in the metropolis of Driftwood TX...


----------



## W.C. Dean (Sep 29, 2020)

This thread is thoroughly more entertaining than the debate.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------



## Phil D. (Sep 29, 2020)

ZackF said:


> My stepmother’s homemade stuff. Beats anything from the stores...


By all means bring some up and we'll just see about that (I see we're just up the road...)


----------



## ZackF (Sep 29, 2020)

Phil D. said:


> By all means bring some up and we'll just see about that (I see we're just up the road...)


Down the road...she and Dad live in Iowa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Sep 29, 2020)

Phil D. said:


> Ya'll have good BBQ down Texas way too.



They usually use the wrong animal in Texas - I'm from the south, and barbeque means pig. With goat being a second choice. 

I did eat Burnt Ends at some famous place in Kansas City while on a business trip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Sep 29, 2020)

I smoked some pork loins tonight and they turnt out purdy nice. Hope to smoke a brisket real proper Saturday, LORD willing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KMK (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Phil D. (Sep 30, 2020)

KMK said:


>


Definitely in my top 10, though their Kansas-side location isn't as good


----------



## Jonathco (Sep 30, 2020)

Phil D. said:


> KC style BBQ often has the sauce on it while it smokes, giving it a more charred bark - hence the KC signature burnt ends (from the brisket). Sauce tends to be sweet to tangy (with more slathered on when served)
> 
> Memphis style BBQ is primarily cooked with a dry rub, with a somewhat spicier sauce often served on the side.
> 
> Of course both types are readily available in either place.



Honestly, I love KC, Memphis, and Texas style BBQ. All three are unique and delicious.


----------



## Phil D. (Sep 30, 2020)

Jonathco said:


> Honestly, I love KC, Memphis, and Texas style BBQ. All three are unique and delicious.


Yes, it's hard to go wrong! And a 4th style would be Carolina - but that's generally movin' a little too far east for them to really compete with the TRUE western varieties... And sometimes you do have to pick a winner, and, well...


----------



## Jonathco (Sep 30, 2020)

Phil D. said:


> Yes, it's hard to go wrong! And a 4th style would be Carolina. But sometimes you do have to pick a winner, and, well...


 Oh man, how could I forget Carolina? Mop and yellow mustard sauces - extraordinary. If you make me pick one, I'd go Texas; tough to beat the heat.


----------



## Phil D. (Sep 30, 2020)

Jonathco said:


> tough to beat the heat.


Agreed, although I do draw the line before nuclear.... A lot of places around here will have a spicy variety or two of their sauce, and I like to try them all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Sep 30, 2020)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> ... is our love for BBQ is based in theology?


And P.S.:


----------



## hammondjones (Sep 30, 2020)

Jonathco said:


> Honestly, I love KC, Memphis, and Texas style BBQ (sic).


----------

